

David Simon: 'My Country Is a Horror Show' - geetee
http://www.alternet.org/news-amp-politics/david-simon-my-country-horror-show

======
danans
Simon's talk is deeply emotional, but even accounting for that bias, IMO he
speaks to some profound and uncomfortable truths about the explosive tensions
in an increasingly unequal American society.

